# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Size for a Pixie enclosure?

## Eric Buschman

So I'm considering getting a pixie frog. The main deal breaker for me is the enclosure size as I don't have that much room in my house for a 4 ft. long enclosure. That being said, I've read on different sites that a male can be kept in a 20 gallon enclosure. This doesn't seem that big to me. I was planning on getting a 40 gallon tank made for reptiles. Would that be ok for a young frog? I don't want to give him too big of an enclosure. I'm really just having a hard time knowing what sites to believe and which ones to call bologna on. Any help from experienced keepers would be greatly appreciated. So much so that I might give you a virtual bear hug :P

----------


## Tyler

Well honestly a 20gal is almost to small for my 3 month old but for a dwarf pixie it would be ok a 40gal is all you need for a adult male giant that should be fine here is a pic of my current enclosure

----------


## Eric Buschman

What size would  you recommend for a female? Looking at getting a female instead of a male

----------


## Tyler

What age are you wanting them a female can live in a 20gal fault comfortable if you can get ahold of a 30gal LONG tank that would be ideal

----------


## Eric Buschman

Well, from what little recon online I've done, the only size available to me is babies. And it looks like I'll be getting a 30gallon long  :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

Keep in mind there is no way to tell at the froglet stage about sex until they are  about 4-6 months old you won't need that size till they are older

----------


## Jimifrog

You can raise a pixie in a 20 gallon. All they want to do is eat, poop, soak, and stay still, until it's time to start over.

----------


## Tyler

I don't believe a 3-4lb frog would be comfortable and mine moves quite a bit

----------


## Eric Buschman

See, it's when I get different answers that I get confused lol!

----------


## Bruce

> You can raise a pixie in a 20 gallon. All they want to do is eat, poop, soak, and stay still, until it's time to start over.


From that I hear this is correct, however this is a bare minimum size, and who also have to factor in the size of your enclosures decorations, water dish, ect. Is the tank going to be a 50/50?  If so I would suggest a 40 long, especially if your frog is a male.

----------


## Jimifrog

All I am saying is if you only have room for a 20 gallon, and you really want a pixie frog, he will be fine. Of course, having a larger tank will be nicer, especially if you want lots of decorations and such.

----------


## Kitten

I have 3 Pixie Frogs and two of my males are kept in 20 gallon Longs. They don't move around much and I believe it's plenty of room for them. However, I plan on upgrading them each to nice Exo-Terra display enclosures that open in the front and will make it easier for me to do water changes since I keep them both on a rack and the lifting the tanks down to get into the tanks is becoming a pain. My third Pixie is still a baby and doesn't need _that_ much room.

Pixie frogs *can* get up to 3-4 lbs, but I don't think it's all that common. It's really up to you to decide whether or not you feel comfortable with a 20gL for an adult male.

----------


## Eric Buschman

So do you think a 30 gallon would definitley suffice for either a male or female? Also, would you recommend having a 50/50 setup or would the standard giant water bowl work just as well? I wanna be able to make him/her as happy as possible

----------


## Tyler

For the record I've only had Rex 3 months and he's 2.5lbs I'm excited to see how big he will get

----------


## Bruce

> So do you think a 30 gallon would definitley suffice for either a male or female? Also, would you recommend having a 50/50 setup or would the standard giant water bowl work just as well? I wanna be able to make him/her as happy as possible


A 30 should be fine. You can do a 50/50 if you'll put the work in to maintain it . A water dish is easier.  

If you do a 50/50, make sure to have a shallow part and a deep part, as sometimes the like to completely submerge themselves.

----------


## Daniel

i know this isnt my thread but i have a quick question can 2 bull frogs be housed together if there the same size?

----------


## Tyler

It's not recommended they have a reputation for eating each other but I've heard of it being done quite a bit

----------


## Bruce

If they are the same size and they grow up together I hear it's ok, you just have to watch them when feeding, best to just separate them for that.

----------


## arielgasca420

I know from your previous post you asked us if you should get another animal, well you have chosen one of the largest frogs on the market. I would recommend researching for other species before you chose this one. I have mine in my room along with my pacman enclosure and it is quite crammed with a 40 gallon long tank and an 18X18X24. I cannot stress how large these frogs get and what a commitment they are. mine is so hungry all the time and I spend a lot on food weekly for him.
The only reason I picked the pixie is because I knew that would be my last frog purchase. I fell in love with a baby one that I raised at the pet store I worked at and after a year no one was interested in him besides me.

----------


## arielgasca420

I also wanted to add that these frogs can be lazy, but every frog personality is different. Mine is very active and loves to move around each night to a different spot. he loves to chase after the crickets and I make him jump high sometimes to grab them from the tongs.
 I also thought putting plants in his enclosure would be nice and aesthetic, but I am finding out that I may have to take them out because he likes to bury himself underneath them and every week I have to rearrange them. just some food for thought.
 I would really sit on this idea and if you plan to go through with it than get one that you know for sure is a male or female. with a female I would say minimum 20 gallon and male minimum 30 gallon

----------


## Tyler

Give ya a idea how fast they grow

May 3rd 2012


August 3rd 2012

----------

